

I'm a beginner javascript coder. Please give me some ideas for creating webapps. - udb

I&#x27;m a beginner javascript coder. Please give me some ideas for creating webapps.
======
fesuffolk
Make one that pulls data from a json feed and presents it. heres what i mean >
[http://atleastimtrying.github.io/codeschool-
report/](http://atleastimtrying.github.io/codeschool-report/)

If you don't have a codeschool account try mine (in the placeholder text) and
see what I mean.

